# Prof. John Murray on Denominations



## jaybird0827 (Jun 10, 2009)

> "Division within the church arose from unfaithfulness to Christ and declension from the apostolic pattern...
> 
> "... because of sin and error in their manifold ramifications and expressions, division has arisen and, in the circumstances, division has been mandatory for the preservation of a pure witness and the promotion of that unity which alone is worthy of the name, the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace."


-- Prof. John Murray, "Corporate Responsibility"

An address given to the students of WTS on December 6, 1951 A.D., and published in _The Presbyterian Guardian_, February 15, 1952 A.D.


----------



## YXU (Jun 12, 2009)

Calvin said similar things in his commentary:



> My readers now understand, that all the sects by which the Church has been lessened from the beginning, have been so many streams of revolt which began to draw away the water from the right course



Commentary on the 2 Thessalonians


----------

